# Centrum Pregnancy Care Plus with Omega 3 & taking clexane 40 mg



## SarSim (Feb 7, 2011)

Hi

I was hoping you could offer me some advice. I am currently taking 40 mg clexane in the morning. My mom has kindly bought me Centrum Pregnancy care plus with omega 3 ( the ingredients don't specify exact omega amount) but I'm not sure if I can take them with being on clexane. I'm sure I've read somewhere that you shouldn't have fish oil with clexane.

Your advice would be greatly appreciated

SarSim x


----------



## SarSim (Feb 7, 2011)

I've just opened the box and noticed the Omega is a separate capsule to the vitamins. So I have just took the vitamin tablet only. 

Looking forward to your response

SarSim x


----------



## Mistletoe (Holly) (Jan 1, 2007)

http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=294376.msg5178036#msg5178036

Here is a similar question involving fish oil and aspirin.

The studies that showed an increased risk of bleeding used very high doses of fish oil - 2 to 4 grams
There is only 0.2 grams of DHA in each fish oil capsule.
I don't think any effect would be significant from this amount.


----------

